# Guadalajara - Restaurant recommendations



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

I will be in the city next month. Do you have any recommendations for me. 
I'm looking for a few places either: romantic, asian cusine, and unique.

Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Guadalajara is not known for 'asian cuisine'. If you are visiting for a short time, just follow your nose and I'm sure that this city of millions will satisfy your curiosity. 
I have a couple of places that might be of interest:
Restaurante Antigua, for a great buffet on the main plaza in Centro.
Restaurante Ma Come No, for Italian on Avenida Americas, north of Av. Mexico.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Lots of Chinese resturants are springing up in GDL. 

Unique? Taqueria Mexico, on Av. Mexico, 1/2 block from Av. Chapultepec. Yum...


----------

